# Frameless with 2mm solid China tube .177 bbs



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Quick video i did yesterday 




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Quick video i did yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As always thumbs up !

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

lunasling said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Quick video i did yesterday
> ...


Thank you my friend .. hope your doing well buddy

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

AAAAAAHHHHHHH wide picture 

Shooting was perfect as usually :thumbsup:


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Kalevala said:


> AAAAAAHHHHHHH wide picture
> Shooting was perfect as usually


Lol I know my friend!!! I was like  when I seen the video .. but I guess that's how it goes sometimes haha .. thank you for the words!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------

